# Civcity Rome with patch v1.1 won't open (Entry point not found error)



## kaygo (May 20, 2007)

Greetings to everyone.

I've installed version 1 of Civcity Rome in my PC and i was able to play it. But when i downloaded the patch v1.1 and installed it after extracting it because it was in zip format, the game wouldn't run. There is an error which says: 

*The prodecure entry point [email protected]@[email protected]@QAE_NWZ could not be located in the dynamic link library dragonfly.dll.*

What should i do to correct this? Have i installed the patch incorrectly? The v1.1 has lots of improvements and i would be sorry if i won't be able to play it. Any help would be heartily appreciated.

Thanks everyone. Especially to the helpful people at tech support forum.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Is there a help file in the zip telling you how to correctly install the patch?

Are you playing the English version of the game?

I'm not sure, but the error looks like it is a problem with a non-English component in the patch.


----------



## kaygo (May 20, 2007)

Salutations to everyone.
I did not know that a crack was needed to properly install and play the patch. thankfully, i chanced upon the site: http://fileforums.com/showthread.php?t=79480&highlight=CivCity+Rome
and there i found a crack for the patch... i copy-pasted it into my CivCity Rome directory... and voila the game rab properly. 

My sincere thanks to Koala for replying to my query.
More power!


----------

